# How long to milk after freshening



## djoborn (Nov 11, 2012)

We have two minimanchas that kidded in January. It was their first freshening and we are anxious to get to the next one so can get more milk. How long should we wait before getting them pregnant again? 
They are currently giving about a quart of milk a day and from talking to the breeder, her 2nd and 3rd fresheners are giving 1/2 gallon to a gallon per day!
Are we OK to dry them up and get them pregnant again? Is it good to milk them for a certain amount of time before drying them up? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It really is best to milk for the full 10 month period. If you establish a pattern of drying them off early, they may continue to follow that pattern. Now breeding them a bit earlier may be okay. Milk them through the first 3 months of their pregnancy and then dry them off for 2 months until they kid. If you bred them now that would still be 8 months...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is not only the second lactation that they may give more milk, but their maturity level and you can't rush that! Give them good feed, minerals, continual fresh water and really good hay and they will produce as much as they are capable of doing.


----------

